# female gouramis fighting



## twoinchina (Mar 6, 2007)

I bought 4 gouramis for my tank, and the shop owner told me 2 were males and 2 were females. soon 2 of them started "playing" with each other, what seemed like 'kissing' each other's sides.

Soon after the third one joined in. At that point I decided to check if there really were 2 males and 2 females in my tank. I did some research online and it turned out that only one of them was a male, and he was the only fish that did not participate in any "fighting". 

He died the night before...  having gone calm and refusing to eat for a day, then having lost balance and being unable to swim properly... 

And the females are still fighting :S nothing serious like ripped fins, and they dont attack other fish, just the 3 of them messing around. 

but they swim after/chase each other a lot and there seems to be some competition between them too when they eat worms. 

Is it just being territorial, or were they fighting because there was only one male around?

Thank you


----------



## Brandon (Dec 14, 2006)

how big's your tank? :roll:


----------



## twoinchina (Mar 6, 2007)

10 gallons, Ph around 7.5, temperature about 26 degrees celcius

some plants, not too many

a couple of PVC tunnels, gouramis explored them but dont seem to like them

gravel at the bottom

filter

oxygenizer

light

cover 

the oxygenizer spits out water and air at a pretty high speed... so the water in the tank is always in motion in the right half

 plus 1 rainbow shark 2 red swordtails 2 tiny 1 inch angels 1 tiny pleco

i know its not a perfect setup unfortunately, but I didn't know that when I was getting the fish and the tank... it's my first tank ever


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome.:wave:

You haven't mention what species are those gouramis. Your tank is overcrowded unfortunately.:blueworry: You might have to sell all those fish and try to start with danios. Tetras are another good options but it is not advisable to get them until your tank has fully cycled.

I'd suggest using API Freshwater Master test kit and check ammonia, nitrites, nitrates and pH.


----------



## zen242 (Nov 20, 2006)

Im sorry but there are way too many fish in that tank. No wonder they are all fighting.


----------



## KishFeeper (Dec 28, 2006)

lol bro my female and male betta fight and there in a 110 :O


----------

